# The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates II Photos



## Endeavour (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey Folks,

Time to move to a new thread on this, so here’s a version of the key parts of the old thread, as best as I could consolidate everything.

The CR2 Ion Flashlight is a small, high powered LED light that runs for 1.5 hours on high mode, and 25+ hours on low mode. It’s powered off of a single CR2 cell, and has a 2-stage, fully regulated design, meaning that both the high and the low mode are in regulation; No resistor-forced direct drive.

A basic summary:
CR2 Cell Based 
Type III Hardcoat Anodizing 
Fully Sealed w/O-Rings & Custom-made lens gaskets 
Ultra Clear Lens (UCL) for 99% Light Transmittance 
Cree Xlamp LED 
Fully Regulated 2-stage Convertor

The light ends up being 2.1” [53.3mm] long when activated on high mode and 2.2” [55.9mm] long when off and 0.7” [17.8mm] in diameter.

The convertor powers the LED at it’s maximum rated current of 350mA, providing up to 60 lumens of output from the Xlamp – a far more efficient LED than the usual market norm Luxeon line. On low mode, the convertor puts out some 30 milliamps, producing a fair amount of useful light, and providing very long runtime.

Given that the LED is already driven at the maximum rated current, and the design is such that the light should have a lifespan longer than our own, it does not support rechargeable CR2 cells, which have a far shorter runtime, and very quickly damage the LED and convertor.

The reflector has been adjusted from parabolic to conical, which serves to provide a nice flood beam very useful in a light of this size, as shown in the beamshots below. The reflecting surface will be plated over in nickel to keep the high luster and reflectivity of the surface preserved, rather than just dull over time like aluminum tends to do.

As noted in the summary above, the light is completely sealed from the elements – it’s no dive light, but it will function in wet environments without a hitch. The UCL allows for 99% of the light to pass through unhindered from the end of the light, meaning, more photons make it out into the beam rather than getting reflected back into the flashlight as it would if it didn’t have the anti-reflective coating on both sides.

The price of the light will be $145 for the hardcoated versions, in either natural or black coloration. In addition to the standard harcoat anodize versions, 75 lights will be offered in Aluminum Bronze at a price between $160-180, and 40 Titanium for a price of $220-300; the prices aren’t yet set in stone on those yet.

For those of you unfamiliar with aluminum bronze, it’s an alloy of bronze and aluminum (obviously) that is very strong and corrosion resistant. It’s harder to machine than your typical brass or aluminum only metals, and is also that much more durable. The appearance of the metal, from what I’ve seen, is really quite nice, superior to the qualities of either bronze or aluminum themselves.

Preorders for the CR2 Ion have been taken and were offered at $125 shipped within the USA, $130 Internationally, and was capped off at 50 units. All of these spaces have been filled, but a website is set up, and will be later opened, for easy ordering once the run of parts is complete, so if you didn’t make it onto the list, worry not, there are opportunities to be had yet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

At the time of this posting (7/28/05), the production of all the lights is expected to be complete within the next 10-12 weeks, which gives me plenty of room to work with, but still is barring any unforeseen kinks in the works, problems, etc. 

Right now the lights are currently being prototyped with the new shop, and I should be receiving those in within the next few weeks. The prototypes are complete to specification, and built exactly as the production units will be for accurate testing of everything, meaning, the parts are chemkoted, hard anodized, plated, etc. to insure everything plays nicely with one another. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif It is far less costly to go about this process other ways (no surface finishes, hand-machined prototypes), but I’d prefer to have everything verified as it will be during the run, to make sure there are no problems in operation.

Finally, a few pictures of the light, in case anyone has forgotten what it looked like:




Also, a beamshot of the new reflector.


And I believe that about covers it. Please post here or PM me if you’ve got any questions at all. I’ll keep you all posted with any news and information, and pictures as they become available to me.

Thanks folks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique

(CR2 Ion Thread One)

Edit 7/28: Pictures

Edit 8/15:

Here's the final list of people on the *preorder* list.

*HA Nat*
1. cue003
2. FRANKVZ
3. ChocolateLab33
4. xochi
5. HgRyu
6. jdriller
7. rp42995
8. nekomane
9. Amorphous 
10. Justone
11. Braddah_Bill
12. karlthev
13. cy
14. moeman
15. StanTeate
16. marcspar 
17. kevindick
18. Catman10
19. ROK
20. pokkuhlag
21. 4sevens
22. indenial
23. Rex
24. RedDot
25. kitelights
26. baram
27. ArsMachina
28. shannow 
29. Lucien
30. Takifugu
31. ronson5
32. Wong
33. Luxbright
34. T_K
35. Zman
36. Luff
37. 83Venture
38. Teststrips

*HA Black* 
1. gregw 
2. Justone
3. Billson
4. GalvanickLucifer
5. jeffb 
6. wasBlinded
7. flashlight 
8. Toglud
9. shiftd
10. diggdug13
11. Doc
12. ArsMachina


----------



## javafool (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part II*

Is the aluminum bronze considerably heavier than aluminum? I have one brass flashlight and it is much heavier than anything I would want to pocket carry.

Thanks,
Terry

edit: Looks like aluminum is about 2.6 g/cc and aluminum bronze is about 7.7 g/cc. Quite a difference!


----------



## Endeavour (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part II*

In regards to the aluminum bronze, yes, it is a little more than double the weight of aluminum. However, in such a small light the difference isn't too critical, since the flashlight is already quite light, and all the versions still have an aluminum centerpiece (the heaviest part), the difference won't be very much, but it will be a little heavier.

-Enrique


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Is there a finish on the collar of the light engine or is it bare aluminum? And what material/finish is the splitring? I assume there will be an splitring included with the CR2 Ion, even though it's not mentioned in the post above nor in any of the pics.


----------



## diggdug13 (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Endeavor,

Could you humor my crazy need to see just how small this light is? if you have a picture with a size comparison with a known light, or maybe a thumb for size comparison.

thanks
doug


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

[ QUOTE ]
*diggdug13 said:*
Endeavor,

Could you humor my crazy need to see just how small this light is? if you have a picture with a size comparison with a known light, or maybe a thumb for size comparison.

thanks
doug 

[/ QUOTE ]

Some old pics I especially dug out for you, diggdug /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif. Found them randomly spread in old CR2 Ion threads. Please ignore the non smooth bezel and non existing knurlings. That was an old prototype from an old shop.

Edit: Removed old pics to prevent confusion.


----------



## diggdug13 (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

ahh. thank you

I forgot to look in the old threads, my fix has been fulfilled (for now)

Doug


----------



## Endeavour (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Ah, yes, the old comparison shots. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif I've gotten a number of PMs on those some time ago - they are *not* representative of what the light will be, they're pretty far off with the bezel bumps and lack of knurling, as well as other details.

Diggdug, at your command, here are some better ones, taken against a light many had requested but I didn't own at the time, the FireFly II.












There are a few more photos in here:
http://www.cr2ion.com/Gallery/
(Note that the pictures are of older prototypes with another shop, not the new ones being made now to an updated design)

Pokkuhlag: The entire center piece is nickel plated, and the split rings will be as well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique


----------



## diggdug13 (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Enrique,

These are nothing more than "FABULOUS" OMG.. I got goose bumps from looking at it.. no wait the window was open /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif, this is the size, output and dual level I've been dreaming about since inflicted with flashahoism.!! thank you. getting a light light this will make it easier for me to save for a McG PD.. 

Thanks again
Doug


----------



## HarryN (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

That is a great light. Is it possible to run a quick lux test ? The ideal would be on "high" on a bench for 2 minutes to stablize its output, then 3 meaurements from a distance of 1 meter:
- beam center
- 1 foot off center
- 2 feet off center

That would tell me a lot about the beam usefulness for my use. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Endeavour (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Harry,

No can do, sorry. The prototype in the picture, as noted, is an old one from the old junk shop I was dealing with before, and they never made anything completely right (the first set was the most glaringly obvious - bad bezel and no knurling), but on all of them, they didn't make the reflectors correctly. During the downtime, the internals of the light were completely redesigned as well, so even if that reflector did work like it was supposed to, I'd be giving you a reading of a Luxeon I off a completely different collimator and LED than what's being used now.

In a few weeks when the new parts from the new shop arrive, though, you can ask one of the folks I'll be sending the lights out to for testing to do the readings for you; I'd be glad to do it for you myself if I had a Lux meter. 

However, I've found the readings typically don't tell you much about the actual output, since the meter only tells you how bright the spot is at X distance from the reader, and doesn't tell you much about the beam pattern - in a light with a very tight spot, such as the Aleph III head, you'll get a very high lux reading since most of the light is focused in one spot. In a light like the CR2 Ion, you're going to get a relatively low one in comparison because it puts out a large flood (see beamshot in first post) and all the light isn't concentrated in one spot to drive up the meter readings.

Regardless, I'll ask one of the folks who will be testing one of the lights to take a few lux readings, and get back to you on that, along with hopefully some other information you and others will find useful. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Digdugg: Glad you like it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif - I'm eagerly awaiting the new versions to try out with the updated design and features, and believe it should be far superior to the ones I've got here right now.

-Enrique


----------



## HarryN (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Hi - Thanks for the inputs. I actually have a setup I use for my reflector / optic testing that tells me quite a bit about the light output, tight or flood. The rig is a 2 x 2 x 10 ft board, which is marked off in 1 cm increments over a 2 meter distance. (1 meter on each side of the center)

The board is mounted on two step ladders in the garage, facing the ceiling, 1 meter away from the face of the flashlight. (1 meter is a standard measurement distance)

I make an X scan of the light readings with the Lux meter ever 1 - 2 cm, with higher resolution at the center.

Peak lux readings aren't everything, as you note, and it is easy to read too much into the PEAK number, but the info is useful in any event because it tells you a lot about the total beam performance.

It is not ususual to have flood beams on the order of 200 - 300 lux peak from small lights, dispite the actual claims. It is really annoying sometimes showing my wife my latest toy, and she pulls out a 2 D Ray O Vac worth $ 5 that has an initial output around 1200 Lux (but just a small spot)

I look forward to the readings - 200 - 300 Lux is quite nice for a close up use light.


----------



## JJohn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Thanks for the new pictures. This light looks absolutely great to me: just the right size to slide into a pocket and almost disappear, a regulated two stage with long runtimes and, useful light levels for what small lights are typically used for. Make sure I am still on the list. Any chance of getting tritium vials installed?

John


----------



## karlthev (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

These look absolutely GREAT!! 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Karl


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Hey Folks,

The chips should start flying on the prototypes late this week or early next, and I should have some pictures shortly thereafter. I spoke with the shop today on the final details of everything, answered a few last minute questions for them, and they're expecting the tooling to arrive and machines to start getting freed up by Friday.

Everything's moving right along, I'll keep you all posted with any information and pictures as it becomes available to me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique


----------



## diggdug13 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

wow, enrique 

when you get things moving in the path you have laid out for your project you really get thing rolling quickly.

doug


----------



## Data (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

This looks great. Put me down for one of the aluminum bronze please!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Hey Doug,

Well, I've had a while to get things set up how I wanted them, and with any luck, things will continue to move briskly so everyone, myself included, can have one of these lights in hand to use. So far, so good, I'm certainly looking forward to testing these prototypes, and seeing what other folks think as well.

Dave: I'll have a website set up for taking orders more effectively than lists and PayPal payments, but it seems like a lot of people want one version or another 'on hold'. Glad to have you on board. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique


----------



## fleegs (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Do I need to reserve one here? Or can I wait for the website? 

I am very excited to get one of these (Na HA3)!


Rob


----------



## MY (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Have recently got back to the forum after a few months away, I am a little confused on how the listing / ordering process works. I stated my interest way back when this project was initiated. Now I find that preorders were taken until July 22(?). In addition, new Ti and Al/Bronze lights have been added. I am most interested in the Ti!

Is there another list of somesort that I should add my name to, prepay funds to send in, magic incantation to mutter . . . . ?

Or should I wait for the website to order like other mortals?

Regards.

MY


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

50 preorders were taken, and that was the cap I put on them - those folks got a discount for willing to wait, and put up with me longer than a person who just makes a few clicks on a website has to. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif I also stopped at 50 because I did not want to be responsible for more money that is not mine than necessary - if it were a viable option I would have done the entire run out of pocket so no one would have to wait after paying.

So, to answer your question, I will have a website set up for taking orders when the time comes, which makes life easier for everyone involved. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Alternately, you could try uttering magical incantations as you mentioned, but I'm not too sure how much effect those would have! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-Enrique


----------



## JJohn (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

[ QUOTE ]
you could try uttering magical incantations 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh wait, I know this. My mother use to make me say the magic word to get things... "Pleeease" There, now where do I send paypal? 

Just kidding but, please make sure that we (I missed the pre-order by only two names) won't miss the chance to get one once they are available. Like several others, I often can't get to my computer for several days at a time. I want a Black HA but would take the NAT HA without complaint.

John


----------



## coyote (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

yeah, like JJohn, i missed the pre-order by three names and have spent the last week silently crying.

why me? why me???


----------



## cue003 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

I would really love to get my hands on a Ti version.

Curtis


----------



## diggdug13 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

cue.. cue... cue....

you and your Ti....lol

but he did say he was planning on a Ti version

doug


----------



## analogguy (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Coyote-I feel your pain my brother. I was on the pre-order and missed the date to pay because I was changing computer platforms and didn't find out in time. I guess the good thing is that it is not a limited run and you will still be able to buy one, albeit at a higher price.


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Hey Folks,

Here's the final list of people on the preorder list - everyone has paid.

*HA Nat*
1. cue003
2. FRANKVZ
3. ChocolateLab33
4. xochi
5. HgRyu
6. jdriller
7. rp42995
8. nekomane
9.Amorphous 
10.Justone
11.Braddah_Bill
12.karlthev
13.cy
14.moeman
15.StanTeate
16.marcspar 
17.kevindick
18.Catman10
19.ROK
20.pokkuhlag
21.4sevens
22.indenial
23.Rex
24.RedDot
25.kitelights
26.baram
27.ArsMachina
28.shannow 
29.Lucien
30.Takifugu
31.ronson5
32.Wong
33.Luxbright
34.T_K
35.Zman
36.Luff
37.83Venture
38.Teststrips

*HA Black* 
1. gregw 
2. Justone
3. Billson
4. GalvanickLucifer
5. jeffb 
6. wasBlinded
7. flashlight 
8.Toglud
9.shiftd
10.diggdug13
11.Doc
12.ArsMachina

Analog, coyote, JJohn, sorry that you weren't able to make it in, but it won't be long after these guys get their's that you'll be able to get one as well. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

cue003: I as well! I'm looking forward to seeing some of the prototypes and special units that are being made right now for testing. There are a few Easter eggs yet that I'm working on in the background with a few extra parts I'm having made - I'll post pictures of them when they get here. 

Suffice it to say I'm very much looking forward to seeing the results of all the prototypes in person - everything's been moving along great so far! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

-Enrique


----------



## karlthev (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif!!

Karl


----------



## xochi (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Endeavour, stop being so optimistic you'll jinx the whole thing! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif. Knock on wood.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Justintoxicated (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

I been away too long I really wanted on of these.

Oh well I guess I missed out.

Whats up man!


----------



## xochi (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Okay, for about the umpteenth time....

*These aren't limited!!!!* 400 million of them are being made on behalf of the Hare Krishnas. They will be donated to them for the purpose of handing out in airports , along with a couple daisies so that the world may be enlightened by the power and portability of the CR2 Ion.

No , really they aren't limited. As was stated just a few posts above, 50 preorders were taken to finance the first run which will of course be in excess of 50 pcs. The 50 preorders, in exchange for taking a little risk and for wondering what we've gotten ourselves into /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif while we wait for Endeavour to finish his machinations with the machine shop, were given a 20 dollar discount and I suppose get ours shipped first. Once the entire run is recieved by Endeavour he will ship the 50 preorders and begin accepting orders for the remaining units. So, the only thing that missing the preorder does is A)you'll have to pay 20 dollars extra and B)you're stuck remaining vigilant for the appearance of Endeavours order site and C)you'll likely recieve yours a week or two (or may 3 or 4) later than the preorders. So, Justintoxicated, *Rejoice, for thou hast not missed out on the light of the Ion!*


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Hey Folks,

Chips start flying tomorrow on the prototypes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique


----------



## fleegs (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

I am so glad that these are not limited.


----------



## indenial (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Any chance you can place the final PREORDER list on the first page of this thread? It makes it much easier to locate. Thanks.


----------



## jtice (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Any idea as to the ETA of the Ion Website? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

Decided on using paypal on it or not?
Let me know if you need some help,
Chevrofreak showed me how to set mine up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

~John


----------



## StanTeate (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Pic's, pic's please?


----------



## pokkuhlag (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Pictures are available on the first page.


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Hey Folks,

Indenial: I suppose I could, though I don't see any reason for it to be any place in particular. I've got a list of everyone, and everyone who's on it knows who they are. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

jtice: Slowly but surely there. It hasn't been my biggest priority lately, but maybe within the next 2-3 weeks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif PayPal will be taken, along with a few other forms of payment.

Pokkuhlag: I think Stan was asking for pictures of the prototypes that are being made, since the others are in pretty plain view.

On that same assumption, I do have a couple, but they're not very good, and the parts aren't yet complete. Once I photos of the cases with all the lathe and millwork done, I'll post a couple up here. I expect that will be pretty soon. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Everything's moving at a good steady pace, and optimism has yet to kill it (/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif: xochi). I'll keep you all posted.

-Enrique


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

I am waiting the first CR2 Gold Plated ION /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif What do you do Enrique ? ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## StanTeate (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Your on the money Enrique. I am not set up to do a flashlight run so I have to live vicariously through the movers and shakers here at CPF. I get a real kick out of seeing the pics as the life cycle plays out. So thanks Enrique for the pics you do post.


----------



## karlthev (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Wadaya mean "PLATED"? If yer gonna go gold, well, let's go GOLD!! I'll "take" titanium or bronze aluminum or...whatever I can get....!!

Karl /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Dr_Joe (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/awman.gif Enrique, I gotta tell you, I feel a little betrayed ! (and I suspect other people do too) 

This was your last post in the the last thread from April 1st, 2005: 
____________________________________________________________
"I'm working away in the background still, finalizing the design changes and then moving on with the new shop. As most of you know, some problems came up, and they threw a wrench into the gears, and that's had to be fixed. 

I'm hoping to have better news soon, but things seem to move slowly, no matter how hard I jam the cattle prod into the sides of the animal. 

That being said, I'm having this thread locked until something new comes about, and I'll post again when the lights are closer to production. These should have been done last year, but problems were found, and they're still being dealt with. Sorry for the delay, folks."
____________________________________________________________

I had that thread in my favorites waiting for the update you mentioned above. 

Now I find the update is in a new thread, (the old thread doesn't even mention that a new thread was started !) the old sign-up list (which I was on) is history, and a new list has already come and gone !!!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Hey Joe,

I did post, but in a new thread. The original thread existing on the project would have required a complete overhaul of the first post, such as was done with Part I of this thread. I do agree that a link in the old thread to the newer one may have been nice in hindsight, but most didn't seem to have a problem with it not being there.

As for feeling betrayed... I'm not quite sure I understand why. At this point the list that exists is for 50 PREORDERS. Not 50 lights made total... Also, the design of the light, internally, changed so radically from before, I felt it was better to start a new thread and leave the old project where it was - the change to a Cree LED, 2-stage regulated driver, etc. all were big changes in details from what was originally planned prior to the closing of that thread.

In addition, the first part of this thread was on top in the H&M Forum for a week or two as well.

Had the old thread been unlocked back when the time came to start the new one I did, it would have been run similar to these - the design changed, people change their minds, finances change, and a new list for pre-orders only would have been compiled and cut off at 50 people like it was here. Most people had signed up back in early January, and I don't expect everyone to stay committed for nearly 6 months on an interest list, and even less so when the plans change.

All in all, the easiest thing for everyone involved was a clean slate, given the length of time between the original conception of the project and time people signed up at.

I'm sorry that you weren't able to get in on the preorder list of people, but, as myself, and even xochi have said a number of times before, the run isn't limited such that anyone needs to worry, or feel 'betrayed'. There will be lights available after the run of parts is completed and the first fifty people have their lights shipped to them.

And, finally, StanTeate: I understand completely! I, too, like to see pictures of the progress of projects a lot. I should have some decent pictures to show within the next few days for you and the rest to see of the progress of the parts. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique


----------



## Dr_Joe (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Well Enrique I am still very interested, and had I known in time I would have made every effort to be on the list for the first 50. 

Given that that is no longer possible, and I still want one, should I monitor this thread for upcoming availability, or should I look somewhere else ?

And finally, when do you anticipate they will become available ?


----------



## pokkuhlag (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

From first post:

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*

Preorders for the CR2 Ion have been taken and were offered at $125 shipped within the USA, $130 Internationally, and was capped off at 50 units. All of these spaces have been filled, but a website is set up, and will be later opened, for easy ordering once the run of parts is complete, so if you didn’t make it onto the list, worry not, there are opportunities to be had yet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

At the time of this posting (7/28/05), the production of all the lights is expected to be complete within the next 10-12 weeks, which gives me plenty of room to work with, but still is barring any unforeseen kinks in the works, problems, etc. 


[/ QUOTE ]

This thread will have updates about this project posted here. So it would be handy to monitor this thread to see the availability of CR2 Ion. And thanks to StanTeate's request, we might be even getting prototype progress pictures. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif Sorry, for misunderstanding you, Stan.


----------



## StanTeate (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

It's all good. I see you are not too far down the HA Nat list. Maybe the pics will soon show HA Nat proto's. The pic's next to the FF2 really give a good idea of the proportions. This could be the truly pocketable illumination tool I have been looking for.


----------



## xochi (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

The 10-12 weeks puts it at the end of october unless I'm mistaken. 

But, the reality is that, anything can happen. The best way to avoid dissapointment and frustration is to not have expectations about delivery dates. Especially when no firm delivery date has been given.


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Hey Folks,

I finally got some good pictures in today. Enjoy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif






Knurl bands being cut.





Parting of the battery pack.





Mill running the split ring channel & hole mount





Closeup of milling with flash - lots of chips. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif





Final milling steps.

Well, everything is moving right along. The split ring has been fitted and tested, and works great. Locks securely into place for tailstanding, and comes out with minimal force for attaching to a lanyard or key ring. I'll have some pictures of the center piece and bezel in the next few days, and the parts will be going off for complete surface finishing (Chromate Conversion [Chemkote], Hard Anodzing, Nickel Plating, etc.). I've also had a few special custom parts made for testing here on my end and will post pictures of those when they arrive.

I've been considering getting some 1AA battery packs made, at the private request of a couple of people. I'm tossing out some feeler probes to see if this would be something worthwhile to look into further.

And that about covers it. Let me know what you all think. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique


----------



## ArsMachina (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Hi Enrique,

great news and great pics!!!
I really like these "live views" of the machining process /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Jochen


----------



## teststrips (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

I (personally) would not be interested in the AA battery packs. I want/need a super small light - I've already got AA lights.


----------



## pokkuhlag (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Wow nice pics Endeavour, I would be interested in an AA pack. It would be handy for longer runtime and especially when I run out of CR2's. I would certainly use the light more since AA Nimh is guilt free lumens.


----------



## Christoph (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## jtice (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

swaaaaaeeeeeet /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

1AA pack you say? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## paulr (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

1aa pack is interesting if the dc-dc converter works down to 1 volt. Does it?


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Yep, as it stands the convertor can drain the cell down to 1 volt. If not it would have been too impractical to consider.

-Enrique


----------



## karlthev (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Great pictures, great light! Yes, put me down for a AA should you decide to build them!


karl


----------



## HgRyu (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

I'm also interested in AA power pack.


----------



## xochi (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

I'd love a single AA pack if the light would perform well with it. That would really add to the versatility of the light.

Great pictures BTW !


----------



## 83Venture (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

I am in for a 1AA battery pack, would like the option of using another standard, easy to find type of battery.


----------



## fleegs (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

I would buy a AA pack


----------



## moeman (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

man....
I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!
i would be in for a AA pack, too!
chris


----------



## flashlight (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

The pics are gnarly/knurly! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I'd be keen on an AA pack too depending on the price.


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

I'll take an AA pack too just for fun /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## diggdug13 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

I'm also interested in a 1AA pack

doug


----------



## indenial (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

In for AA pack


----------



## Wong (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

I am keen on the AA pack too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Bogus1 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

AA sounds good to me. Great build pics and threads too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## pcmike (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

I love the design of this light. Simply fantastic. If I were to purchase one I would definitely love the option of using one AA NiMh cell for guilt free lumens! Please count my vote for the AA pack, even though I have not committed to buying one just yet!


----------



## nekomane (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

An AA body sounds good, yes.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

I am in also for the AA batt pack.

Curtis


----------



## marcspar (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

AA for me!

Marc


----------



## Luxbright (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

I'm interested in one AA pack too. Thanks.


----------



## ROK (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

I'm also interested in AA pack.


----------



## jdriller (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Interested in the AA pack.


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

a AA Pack ? Why not !! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## goldserve (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

What are the modding oppurtunities for this light? What is the inner dimensions of the head? Will a regular luxeon led fit the reflector? Thanks.

I really missed out on the early bird special! =<


----------



## diggdug13 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

goldserve,
from what I'm hearing and reading this is not a modders light atleast it wouldn't be an easy thing to do.

btw, thanks alot Endeavor for starting the wallet vacuum and sucking more money from me with the AA tube..lol

doug


----------



## Toglud (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

I'm interested in an AA pack too.

Torben.


----------



## StanTeate (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Interested in a AA pack too.

StanTeate


----------



## tvodrd (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

An AA tube will permit breaking-down CRV3 (except for Energiser) packs into two 1500mAH, 3V cells, giving much better runtime than ~800mAH CR2's. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ( /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif )

Larry


----------



## jeffb (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Count me in for an AA tube!

jeffb


----------



## Doc (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

AA here too! How much longer will the light be? Doc.


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Hey Folks,

There certainly appears to be a lot of interest in a AA pack! Once the boards are finished up I'll do a few runtime tests and see if it's practical or not. Then we'll go from there on that.

I'll have some more pictures tomorrow for you all of the bezel and center piece. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Take care folks.

-Enrique


----------



## greenLED (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

AA sounds like it would give this light more flexibility, especially for people who don't want to add one more battery type to what they use. Cool light.


----------



## karlthev (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Yes, do check out the possibility!


Karl


----------



## Justintoxicated (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

hmmmm sounds to big to me with AA tube, rntime would be excelent but I have a ton of other AA lights so I will pass.


----------



## NetMage (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Yes to AA will a Lithium AA work ok? Will RCR2?


----------



## xochi (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

RCR2 won't work. No li-ion rechargeables should be used. As far as Lithium AA if alkaline and nimh work , lithium will too. 

I'm not sure but I believe the issue is wether any of the AA's except the crv will work well enough to make the tube a worthwhile venture.


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

[ QUOTE ]
*tvodrd said:*
An AA tube will permit breaking-down CRV3 (except for Energiser) packs into two 1500mAH, 3V cells, giving much better runtime than ~800mAH CR2's. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif ( /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif )

Larry 

[/ QUOTE ]

... are you saying I'd have to break open some special battery packs and use the resulting single cells that have the AA-dimensions in the AA-tube? For better results ...

bernie


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Hey Folks,

I received a prototype today, in raw aluminum for inspection prior to the anodizing of the other ones.

I am absolutely amazed at the quality of all the parts - everyone involved down the line did their job right, from the time myself and a friend have spent working on the design details, to the execution of shop, everything has been falling into place very nicely.

The knurls are unlike any other that I've felt on any other light, we'll see how the anodized ones turn out. They grip enough to be able to have a firm grasp on the light, but not so much that they'll tear up pants or fingers with frequent use.

So far I'm very happy with the way things are turning out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Goldserve: I missed your question earlier, but, no, the light isn't very modder friendly. It does not accept standard boards designed to fit inside a AA MiniMag. It is a stand alone unit by itself. I don't think anyone should have a need to modify a light at this price range. If they did, I wouldn't be doing my job right. That said, it can be modded with some effort, but it's not designed with that in mind. A Luxeon will not fit in the light.

And, finally, I'll take a few macro shots of the prototype built up (I still don't have the boards made yet, so no shots of that just yet). I'm taking a small weekend break and will be away from my computer until Monday. I will post any new news or answer any questions then.

Take care folks!

-Enrique


----------



## flashlight (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

That's great news. Thanks for the update Enrique. Have a good rest. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*


----------



## Billson (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Enrique,

Sent you a pm and an email regarding a special request.

Thanks.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif I keep telling myself:

Patience is a virtue........Patience is a virtue........ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Hey Folks,

A few more photos:





Completed Raw Case





Completed Raw Case





Machining of the center driver area





Machining of the integrated reflector





Completed center piece with reflector end showing





Completed Bezel

Hope you all like what you see so far! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I'm very pleased with how everything is going so far - everything has worked great so far, and the parts are of great quality. The threads are smooth, the bezel seals very well with the silicone gasket I got made, and the knurls are excellent.

I'll take a few shots of an assembled raw prototype and individual parts tomorrow afternoon with my own camera and post those. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I'll be getting the convertors done soon and will hopefully have those done and ready for assembly with the completed prototypes (chemkote, anodized, etc.), and then a few of the lights will go out for testing to a few friends of mine here on the CPF.

So far so good, let me know what you think.

Take care folks.

-Enrique


----------



## flashlight (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

deleted


----------



## flashlight (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Wish I could get one in RAW Al too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## diggdug13 (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

WOW!!!!!

no other words can decribe

doug


----------



## Luxbright (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Its a real beauty, should marry well with an AA body.


----------



## diggdug13 (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

[ QUOTE ]
*Luxbright said:*
Its a real beauty, should marry well with an AA body. 

[/ QUOTE ]

YEA!!! what he said about the AA body too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## 83Venture (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Nice to be able to keep it assembled with the CR2 and carry an AA battery inside the extra body for backup.


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Hey Folks,

The prototypes are currently being anodized, and I expect to have them all in by the end of next week. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I finally had a chance today in the afternoon to get to setup the photo booth and take a few good pictures:



























I'll keep you all posted with progress and pictures. So far so good! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-Enrique


----------



## moeman (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

VERY NICE!!!
i can't wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## diggdug13 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Enrique,

just beautiful, almost too nice to use. but it's gonna be in my pocket anyway..

any word on the extra cost for the AA tube?

doug


----------



## pokkuhlag (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

When I look at the first set of pics, I noticed the angled 45 degree plane on the fin of the keyring attachment. I looked back in older pics and saw it always existed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif Man, that made me feel kinda stupid for never noticing it. 

In the second set of pictures, the CR2 Ion sure looks great assembled and bare aluminum /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif. Can't wait to see it fired up.


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

[ QUOTE ]
*diggdug13 said:*
Enrique,

just beautiful, almost too nice to use. but it's gonna be in my pocket anyway..

any word on the extra cost for the AA tube?

doug 

[/ QUOTE ]

Too nice to use? That'd be a shame! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif The aluminum light was just cleaned up before taking the photos, but that's how it came off of the machine, no photoshopping or special effects of any kind. The hard anodized lights shouldn't be a problem at all to carry around daily on a keychain, and I would hope most who buy these actually use them. After all, a light on the shelf collects dust, but a light in the hand collects the dark, no, Doug? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

No estimates on the AA tubes. I'm waiting to do a runtime test to see if it's reasonable to do it or not - the boards should arrive by the end of next week or so, and then I'll get them assembled and test them. Everything should arrive at about the same time, so it should be pretty quick testing.

Flashlight: I wasn't planning on offering a raw version for sale, but well see. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Take care folks.

-Enrique


----------



## diggdug13 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*diggdug13 said:*
Enrique,

just beautiful, almost too nice to use. but it's gonna be in my pocket anyway..

any word on the extra cost for the AA tube?

doug 

[/ QUOTE ]

Too nice to use? That'd be a shame! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif The aluminum light was just cleaned up before taking the photos, but that's how it came off of the machine, no photoshopping or special effects of any kind. The hard anodized lights shouldn't be a problem at all to carry around daily on a keychain, and I would hope most who buy these actually use them. After all, a light on the shelf collects dust, but a light in the hand collects the dark, no, Doug? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

No estimates on the AA tubes. I'm waiting to do a runtime test to see if it's reasonable to do it or not - the boards should arrive by the end of next week or so, and then I'll get them assembled and test them. Everything should arrive at about the same time, so it should be pretty quick testing.

Flashlight: I wasn't planning on offering a raw version for sale, but well see. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Take care folks.

-Enrique 

[/ QUOTE ]

enrique,

you missed the part where I said it'll be in my pocket anyway even if it's almost too nice to use. if its in the pocket its an EDC /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

again looking awsome

doug


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Doug,

I didn't miss it, I was just giving you a hard time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Very, very very nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif
Why did I take my vacation this summer ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif 
I am not on the pre-order list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

Don't post more pictures in this thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Pleaasseeeeeeeeeeeeee /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## flashlight (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
....

Flashlight: I wasn't planning on offering a raw version for sale, but well see. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Take care folks.

-Enrique 

[/ QUOTE ]

Great! Then I'll be first in line or you can just sell me that one unanodized light! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## FRANKVZ (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Hey Enrique,
If you ever get tried of making flashlights you can always go into photography! GREAT PICS!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## diggdug13 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

[ QUOTE ]
*Endeavour said:*
Doug,

I didn't miss it, I was just giving you a hard time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

yea I figured that.. it's pick on doug day doug...snifff... lol

love the photos *almost* as much as the light

doug


----------



## Prolepsis (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

[ QUOTE ]
*Frenchyled said:*
Very, very very nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif
Why did I take my vacation this summer ? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif 
I am not on the pre-order list /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

Don't post more pictures in this thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Pleaasseeeeeeeeeeeeee /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Don't worry Frenchyled, you're not the only one who missed the preorder. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif And I didn't go on vacation, either! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif We'll just have to buy from the regular production batch later on! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Pictures are looking hot!


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Yeah Pascal,, unfortunately I missed it, too, and so I cannot send you a nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif or /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernie


----------



## xochi (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Wow, I love it! And yes, I want to marry it too!

We need to source some nice titanium chain , split rings or clips and such to create a variety of leashes for these little gems.


----------



## LifeNRA (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

Enrique,
You have a real winner here. A perfect EDC light. 
I am going to go count my pennies right now /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.
Seriously though the light looks really sweet and one day I will own one. Good job and a thumbs up for all the effort you have put into it.


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 29, 2005)

Frenchy: I think I'd be hounded with no end if I didn't post any pictures! Soon, Pascal, soon. 

Flashlight: The CPF certainly has mastered the art of queuing.  The prototype won't be going anywhere, but we'll see when the time comes.

Frankvz, Prolepsis, & LifeNRA: Thanks! 

Xochi: There will be a split ring built into the back - it locks into place well when folded in, but comes back out with minimal effort when needed. You just pull it out with a finger nail, key, or lanyard attachment. 

As for an attachment to the split ring - there are plenty of options out there, and some may find some more useful than others. Jtice's lanyards look pretty good, but I haven't had the opportunity to test one myself yet.

Right now, one of my concerns is finding a pocket clip that fits well on the body of the light, at the request of a few members. Most other parts, lanyards, etc. are 'standard' parts that are available for use on almost anything with a split ring on it, but it's likely that a pocket clip will be harder to come by.

I'll keep you all posted. 

-Enrique


----------



## Dr_Joe (Aug 29, 2005)

*It looks great ! *

*I can't wait !!!*


----------



## 83Venture (Aug 30, 2005)

Hope you can find a pocket clip for it. Always nice to be able to clip it to a hat in an emergency for hands free use. If you find them will they be offered as an option like the (Hopefully) AA body? These would be two very handy things to have and I would like to have them.


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey Folks,

A few new photos:





Red, Green, Blue, Black, and Natural





Colors Alone





Black





Natural

I'm very pleased with how the hard anodized versions turned out in black and natural. Looking forward to seeing all of these in person when they come in from the shop.

The colored versions are one of the easter eggs I mentioned earlier. They're a special hardcoat anodize that accepts color far more readily than standard Type III anodizing does, so they come out with much nicer colors. I very much like the way the green one turned out, but the red and blue don't strike the right chord with me. I'll be looking into the possibility of getting darker shades of those colors, though. If nothing else, I'm very pleased with the look of the green one. 

The single knurling band parts were just a test, and I like the others better, so the two that exist are the only ones that will - I'm not planning on offering or selling them. The same may hold on the red and blue pieces as well if darker colors aren't possible.

Let me know what you all think!

-Enrique


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 31, 2005)

I really like the red one ...  ...
bernie


----------



## jtice (Aug 31, 2005)

oooooooohhhhhhh purdy !  


Ive got a funny feeling inside for the *green* one. :huh: 

Coating looks even on each of them.

Any Hardness/thickness specs on the other coating type?


----------



## paulr (Aug 31, 2005)

Sweet. I like the solid knurling better than the separate bands. I think you're right about the red and blue ano. I like the CPF special edition Arc AAA's a lot, but those colors just don't look right on this light. Darker might be better. Otherwise I like the green best.


----------



## xochi (Aug 31, 2005)

Excellent! 

Hey Endeavour, still , I've one itty bitty request as far as the photos go: 

How about including something the pictures to give an idea of relative size? Perhaps an Arc AAA or something else? I know that there were some pictures with the brass firefly but since the lights been redesigned it's be nice to see the changes in size. 

Thanks 

BTW The green is my favorite too. The red and blue look a little feminine, but, I think that alot of cpf'ers have wives and girlfriends that they would like to buy a nice little light for and colors with a little more chick appeal would be cool.


----------



## fleegs (Aug 31, 2005)

I like the black and HA ones the best. However, I like the bare aluminum better than the red or blue (hint, hint) :nana: :naughty:  


can't wait,
rob


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 31, 2005)

John: You know your persistent badgering was largely the reason the green one was done, right? Slave driver.  

Paulr: Having never seen an Arc AAA special edition (only have handled two 'regular' ones), I don't know how it was they were done - I believe they were done before I had started researching LEDs at the CPF. I think if the red were a darker color, and the blue as well being something closer to a navy, it'd look nice. As it stands I like the green one best. Unfortunately the single knurl band parts were something I had done for comparison's sake, and I won't be getting any more made aside from those prototypes done for testing.

xochi: The dimensions have not changed significantly one way or the other from the older prototypes that you'd be able to note in a picture, and I don't own an Arc AAA. I bought and modified the FireFly to my liking (gold, not brass, by the way.  ), mainly for comparison's sake - I'm not buying another light I won't use!  That aside, the photos posted were not taken by me, and I don't have them in my hands yet.

"I'm very pleased with how the hard anodized versions turned out in black and natural. _Looking forward to seeing all of these in person when they come in from the shop._" (under pictures)

I'll take some of my own photos again when the parts arrive. 

One final thing, as a reiteration of what's been said previously: THE RUN ISN'T CAPPED AT 50 PIECES! YOU HAVEN'T MISSED ANYTHING! :nana: Posting here or PMing me isn't going to get you onto the closed _preorder_ list, and the 'regular' list doesn't exist, since it won't be needed. Please read the first post of this thread for more info. 

Take care folks.

-Enrique


----------



## moeman (Aug 31, 2005)

thanks Enrique, now i have a puddle of drool on my keyboard! :nana:
they look very nice and like i said before:
I cant freakin wait!!!!
chris


----------



## Haesslich (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight - News & Updates Part I*

When will orders for the Al-Bronze be open? I could use a little pocketlight, now that my RAW's started eating RCR2's alive and killing them quietly...


----------



## Billson (Sep 1, 2005)

Enrique,

Can you disclose approximately how many pieces of this light you're having made? I'm pretty sure there will be a buying frenzy once you start offering them.


----------



## ArsMachina (Sep 1, 2005)

Enrique,

I also like the separated knurling better, but I also like very much the red one





I learned that it is necessary to make trials because you only can decide right when you are holding the real thing in your own hands.

I am glad things are moving and I will soon get two of these wonderful toys!

Jochen


----------



## Dr_Joe (Sep 3, 2005)

*They look fantastic Enrique ! For my 2 cents, I like the Natural and the Black, but........I like the bare aluminum the best ! :devil: *
** 
*It sounds like you are using a very competent and up to date annodizer. Maybe they know something about the "clear" annodizing that Katokichi is using on the "KI-T Crystal"*
** 
*I think the benefits of HA and the beauty of polished Aluminum would appeal to alot of people :thinking: *


----------



## ArsMachina (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi,

since I own one of these wonderful KI-T crystals I also vote for this clear anodisation as an option.
It combines the wonderful look of bare Al with a scratch resistent surface.

Jochen


----------



## Frenchyled (Sep 3, 2005)

Ok Enrique, you won  Very nice pictures and nice colors too 

Bernie want a red one, Ticey a Green one, then for me, I agree with Jochen, I prefer a crystal bare al or maybe a TI one


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 3, 2005)

Dr_Joe said:


> It sounds like you are using a very competent and up to date annodizer. Maybe they know something about the "clear" annodizing that Katokichi is using on the "KI-T Crystal"



Type I or Type II clear anodizing is something any anodizer can do, and like the coatings on maglites, it isn't very strong or scratch resistant. Type I is used as a light duty corrosion resistant coating, Type II as a thin coating that can be dyed - neither are meant for any mechanical/physical stress and scratch very easy. Type III (HA, etc) anodizing does not exist in clear.

Hardcoat anodizing, which all of the lights, including the colored ones, have been done in, is the only anodizing process which provides the sort of protection you folks are asking for.

If raw aluminum parts are offered, they will be raw - I would not want to offer half-baked protection with expectations of great performance from something that simply won't do it. The idea from the start has been for this to be a tool, and not something that will be resigned to shelf or drawer duty. Anything that fits the shelf queen bill will come second to parts that fit the usefulness one.

Take care folks. 

-Enrique


----------



## bombelman (Sep 3, 2005)

I just discovered this thread. 

I think your efforts to make a nice light is amazing.
xLamps are very efficient @ 350mA also !

I was thinking about designin' a "reversed engineerd" ARC-LSH-P, as that is for my one of the better single-cell Luxeon lights, BUT after seeing this, I'm convinced you beat me to it and did an even better job in making a CR2 light !

Keep up the good work !


----------



## Dr_Joe (Sep 3, 2005)

Endeavour said:


> .......... The idea from the start has been for this to be a tool, and not something that will be resigned to shelf or drawer duty. Anything that fits the shelf queen bill will come second to parts that fit the usefulness one.
> 
> Take care folks.
> 
> -Enrique


 
*Thanks for the annodizing info  *

*I appreciate and heartily second your philosophy as stated above* *! *


----------



## McGizmo (Sep 3, 2005)

Looking good!  :thumbsup:


----------



## XenonM3 (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry if this is a bad question, does anyone know if this is going to be bright as, or brighter then the Arc-LS or the KI?

This light looks VERY nice btw.


----------



## cy (Sep 5, 2005)

first dibs on the blue proto, if you decide to sell


----------



## Haesslich (Sep 5, 2005)

Personally, I like the green or black ones.  If you let one of those go...


----------



## flashlight (Sep 5, 2005)

cy said:


> first dibs on the blue proto, if you decide to sell



cy, I already PM'ed him last week about the blue one (so I should have first dibs  ) but he says he won't sell any of the protos. :sigh:


----------



## Christoph (Sep 5, 2005)

:wow:I am eagerly waiting


----------



## bombelman (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm just wondering, I see the frond border of the bezel (highlighted in red) is wider then previous versions.

The reason I highlight this is that I'm concerned about the effect it might have on the throw of the beam.

I'm no expert, but does'nt a wider reflector give a beter throw ?

(p.s. pictures property of their owner)

http://www.bombelman.com/dpreview/bezel_sm.jpg


----------



## bombelman (Sep 7, 2005)

hey, I got the text in the pics mixed up.

The "old pics" are the recent pics,
and the pics on the bottom-right is an old pic . . . .

sowwy


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 8, 2005)

Bombelman,

In short, the old parts have nothing to do with the new parts. Those were designed for luxeons, had a different switching mechanism, and were a whole other light entirely, aside from similar aesthetics.

Among the same photos you took to compile was this one:






The bezel is different, and the reflector is different accordingly. As noted in part one of this thread, the reflector was adjusted from parabolic to conical for a smoother flood beam. What I hadn't mentioned before was the bezel, which was adjusted to fit better with the custom gasket it holds (it's easier to adjust it than retool for another gasket), and it works just fine with the new reflector.

And, once again, the old parts have absolutely nothing to do with those that are being made now. The pictures are for reference only, at this point.

Colors folks: I'm not selling the prototypes, as I had told flashlight. If the colors don't end up happening, I'm keeping these.  That said, I do expect to be offering those at some point in time, but I'm not going to get ahead of myself without taking care of the already offered three (or four) options in Black and Natural Hardcoat, Aluminum Bronze, and Titanium.

Take care folks.

-Enrique


----------



## diggdug13 (Sep 8, 2005)

enrique,

can't wait to play with this tool, although it looks like a work of art it looks like it's built like a vice.

Doug


----------



## lymph (Sep 13, 2005)

They look awesome! I especially like the green one.

If you're still selling around Christmas, maybe I can get my wife to buy me one...


----------



## bmstrong (Sep 13, 2005)

These are all spoken for, correct?


----------



## pokkuhlag (Sep 13, 2005)

The preorders are all spoken for, but the CR2 Ions are not. The preorders will ship first and after that there will be a website to buy CR2 Ion (production run is bigger than the 50 preorders). It's a matter of first come first serve(no reservation iirc), but there will be plenty to go around. The prototypes shown on the previous pages will not be sold.


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Folks,

Just wanted to give you all a quick update since I haven't posted lately.

I received the prototypes, and am very pleased with them.  The machining is flawless, the finish on all the parts uniform in color and texture (no splotchy areas as often happens on natural type III anodizing). The parts fit together perfectly, smooth threads, etc. They look a good bit better in person than they do in the posted photos (colors are a bit darker), and I'll see if I can take a few better ones soon.

As it stands, I've got most of the non-machined parts on order - custom gasket seals, o-rings, convertors, etc. and will be able to assembled fully completed prototype units for testing hopefully by the end of next week.

So far everything is looking great, and we'll get moving into the next phase of things after a few tests are done to make sure everything works right in the next two weeks or so. 

On a closing note, I'd like to thank those of you who have chimed in with your support, and also thank those who pre-ordered for putting up with me thus far!  

_I'd also like to refer everybody who has a question back to the first post of this thread_, since most everything that's been asked has been addressed there since the beginning, and also oftentimes reiterated throughout the thread. On the same token, I'm also a one-man show here, so PMing some folks who have read the thread and answer questions before I get to them isn't going to help you get a light any faster...  There have been a number of people who I've asked advice from and gotten help from, but there is no such 'Production / Sales Team' or anything of the sort to contact (This comes after getting reports of some folks getting PMs asking for information and trying to purchase the light outside of the preorder and future orders).

Take care folks, hope to have some more news and pictures soon. 

-Enrique


----------



## StanTeate (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## JJohn (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for the update. It has been difficult to quietly wait for this light. The occasional bit of information or picture make the waiting almost part of the fun. I did say almost. I've been fighting the impulse to PM with questions that will be answered once you are ready to open the process to those like me who missed out on the pre-order.

Thanks again and keep up the great work on what will most likely be a very useful and well conceived little EDC light.

John


----------



## bombelman (Sep 13, 2005)

I also mist the pre-order.

But I'm waiting quietly also . . . . . . .


----------



## Dr_Joe (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't know if I can stand the waiting any longer !!!:mecry: :help: :wave: :devil: :candle:


----------



## diggdug13 (Sep 14, 2005)

it's  getting  closer  and  closer  to  the  magic  moment:naughty:

*WHEN WE GET TO PLAY WITH THIS LITTLE LIGHT SUCKER*

Oh yeaaaaa Keep up the good work enrique, this has been a joy to see how its all come together.

Doug


----------



## bombelman (Sep 14, 2005)

*The CR2 Ion Flashlight WALLPAPER*

Okay guys, listen up. Since we've got nothing to post, I'm gonna share something with you:





Yep, it's my current desktop-wallpaper !
It's nothing fancy, I admit. :candle: 
The wallpaper was en existing wallpaper where I added the CR2 with a 
beam". Quick 2 minutes.
I also know that the bare-Alu will not be sold.

But maybe this could be the inspiration for others ? With some text orso, like a "logo" maybe ?  )

I'm very curious !!  

You can download my wallpaper here: :wave: 
http://www.bombelman.com/dpreview/cr2wp.jpg
(104kb @ 1600x1200 pixels)

Disclaimer: Original images property of their owners.


----------



## Haz (Sep 14, 2005)

It seems like an amazing little light. Can't wait to see the end result, 
and also can't wait to see it available for sale, as i miss the pre-order

Haz


----------



## flashlight (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: The CR2 Ion Flashlight WALLPAPER*



bombelman said:


> Okay guys, listen up. Since we've got nothing to post, I'm gonna share something with you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! What happened to 'waiting quietly'? :laughing: I can't either.


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey Folks,

Just wanted to give you all a small update on the status of things:

The boards for the light are arriving early this week and I should have a small quantity built up for testing on the weekend or start of the following week. After testing, the rest of the boards will be assembled for the whole run.

The custom gaskets have all been ordered.

I'll be testing everything for mechanical fit and function and sending a few of the prototypes out to some folks for testing and opinions.

The rest of the parts will be ordered according to lead time so everything arrives more or less at the same time to be quickly assembled and the completed lights sent out to everyone.

Everything's moving right along, and turning out very well so far. I'll keep you all posted with any news. I'll be posting pictures of the fully built units when everything's assembled soon. 

And, on a final note, unlike Bombelman's suggestion, I have no idea whether or not I'm offering a bare aluminum version, nor am I running anything akin to a logo contest with the prize being a free light... 

What I am doing is working in the background for some time now on the details of the project that are both known and some as of yet untold, and am doing my best to make sure you all are pleased with the end results of both when they're in your hands.

Stay tuned for some news and photos early next week.

-Enrique


----------



## jtice (Sep 18, 2005)

Sounds good Enrique,
thanks for the update, good to know things are still moving along.


----------



## bombelman (Sep 18, 2005)

Endeavour said:


> And, on a final note, unlike Bombelman's suggestion, I have no idea whether or not I'm offering a bare aluminum version, nor am I running anything akin to a logo contest with the prize being a free light...
> 
> -Enrique



I only hoped to wake some thoughts . . . :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Dr_Joe (Sep 18, 2005)

Did somebody say bare aluminum ? .................................I'll take two ! 

 :devil: (sorry Enrique..........I couldn't resist !)


----------



## cue003 (Sep 18, 2005)

XenonM3 said:


> Sorry if this is a bad question, does anyone know if this is going to be bright as, or brighter then the Arc-LS or the KI?
> 
> This light looks VERY nice btw.



Did this question above ever get answered? I am curious myself especially on the KI comparo for brightness.

Curtis


----------



## xochi (Sep 20, 2005)

The Ion will put out more light than either of those lights but comparing these lights with the Ion isn't really appropriate because the Ion uses the Cree Xlamp and a conical reflector. The Ion is intended as a keychain light and designed mainly with flood type characteristics. 

The Ion should 'light up a room' like nothing else near it's size but it certainly won't win any throw contests.


----------



## bmstrong (Sep 21, 2005)

>>but a website is set up, and will be later opened,

Anyone know the address of the website? I'd like to add it to my favorites, before, I miss the chance to grab one..


----------



## teststrips (Sep 21, 2005)

The site will probalby be cr2ion.com based on a link for pics http://www.cr2ion.com/Gallery/

I'm almost positive that there will be plenty of these lights to go around, so don't get too worried about things.


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey Folks,

The PCBs have arrived and I should have a couple built up by next week sometime, depending on how fast UPS is. Once those are done there will be a few complete lights and I'll be doing some tests on them to see how they fare in practice.  Among other things to be evaluated is the feasibility of using a 1AA battery with the board or not - I'm not yet confident the runtime will be worth the trouble.

I've got pictures of the boards and lights, but I've misplaced the camera connector and have no means of getting them off the camera at the moment, but I hope to have some pictures sometime this week.

About the brightness: Depends how you want to measure things. You're not going to get a high lux reading because the beam isn't focused all into one spot - this is a flood light. 

And, bmstrong: Nope. :nana: It's not setup at the moment, and won't be for a little while yet.

-Enrique


----------



## cue003 (Sep 21, 2005)

I thought there was a picture somewhere with the CR2 standing next to a KI for size reference. Was I wrong?

Curtis


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 21, 2005)

Never has been, cue - I don't own one and I'm the only one taking pictures.


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 21, 2005)

So ... the combo of the Cree with the conical reflector will offer a nice fat flood then? 
Do you have any ideas on runtimes yet?
bernie


----------



## bombelman (Sep 21, 2005)

for future pics, could you use a ruler (metric pls) and other items such as a CR2 or AA for size comparison ?

Also a shot in with the light in a hand.

Thanks !!


----------



## diggdug13 (Sep 22, 2005)

bombelman
go to the first page of this thread he posted a picture of an old prototype next to a gold plated FF.

doug


----------



## bombelman (Sep 22, 2005)

I saw that pic, but I don't own a ff and have no idea of it's dimensions . . . . :sick2:


----------



## bmstrong (Sep 22, 2005)

Endeavour says:

>>And, bmstrong: Nope. It's not setup at the moment, and won't be for a little while yet.

Bah. You're killin me! I've been staring at this PP acount for weeks now..

It's been whispering: "Enrique wants you to buy one..buy one..oooo.."


----------



## bombelman (Sep 28, 2005)

Enrique,

I'm curious,
What diameter is the board in the CR2Ion ?

Thanks !


----------



## coyote (Sep 28, 2005)

seeing that folks have questions about it's size, i measured a few of my lights. i hope this helps...


FLASHLIGHT SIZES (Diameter x Length)

Orb Raw CR2 20 x 48 mm

Jil CR2 DD up 20 x 51

Ion CR2 17 x 54 estimated

KI-T CR2 20 x 58

FF2 CR2 21 x 62

FF2 123 21 x 69

Arc AAA 13 x 71

Arc LS 123 24 x 80


----------



## bombelman (Sep 28, 2005)

:mecry: These sizes are available, but I asked for BOARD-diameter. . . . . :help:


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey Folks,

Just a quick update and some questions being answered.

Bombelman: He answered your question as to how big the light was without me having to take any special photos, or buy a metric ruler (thanks, coyote!). For better or worse the United States still is stuck on a predominantly imperial system.

As for your question in regards to the board diameter, it's about 0.5". If you're looking for some way to mod the light, it's not a user serviceable module - it doesn't accept standard shoppe-size convertors, and everything is potted into place.

bmstrong: If that paypal account is still whispering, you may want to get your speakers checked.  Soon, Brian, all will come in good time, God willing. 

This weekend I'll have some photos of the boards, and some better shots of the light for you all to see once I get a compact flash card reader to use (the camera connector sprouted legs and walked off). All of the parts for the prototype boards have come in, and I expect to have some fully working pieces at some point next week.

The gaskets for all the lights have been stamped and are enroute to me at the moment, the rest of the parts are to follow once testing is complete.

I'll have some more news, both in regards to the tests and otherwise next week.

Take care folks.

-Enrique


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2005)

Err Bombelman, it seems to me you only have negative things to say about the ION, maybe you should build your own light to make sure it's just like you want it? :thinking:


----------



## cue003 (Sep 29, 2005)

Looking forward to more pictures and for the website to be available to order more units. 

I so want that green proto. 

Curtis


----------



## Endeavour (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey Folks,

I've been sick since Saturday night with something akin to a cold/flu, and as a positive side effect, I've been able to partially compile an updated thread with some new, good pictures, and other news that hasn't been posted here yet. I should have that finished and posted in the coming days - when I do I'll post a link in here and have this one locked up.

All the boards are in, as mentioned earlier, I'm still waiting on getting one returned fully assembled (unfortunately I can't do SMD soldering with larger components, much less something this small myself - the resistors are TINY) for testing, then everything will get rolling from there; machining the rest of the parts, full board assembly, and finally the assembly of the light and shipping it out of here to all of you. 

Stay tuned.

-Enrique


----------



## diggdug13 (Oct 4, 2005)

sickness is bad (hope you get better) but the updates and pics will be good.

hope you feel better and can't wait to see the update

doug


----------



## Dr_Joe (Oct 9, 2005)

Hope you are feeling better Enrique


----------



## xochi (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey Enrique, I hope you are feeling okay? I'm curious about how the everything is going with the Ion but since your last post mentioned you've been sick, well, I just hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## NewBie (Oct 16, 2005)

Get well soon, will be good to see you back all chipper and all!


----------



## Endeavour (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey Folks,

Thanks for the well-wishes - I've been fine for about a week now, just busy that entire week. No rest for the weary, it seems.

Among things I've been busy with, along with getting some outstanding mods and orders done and off my bench, is, of course, the CR2 Ion. I do have a fully working prototype and am very happy with the results. The boards work great, the beam is a nice, bright, smooth flood. I'm still waiting on some o-rings, but aside from that and some lube, it's done and working, and doing everything I designed it to do quite well and as expected. After all this time I can finally say that *I'm* pleased.

I know some of the first comments I'll get after this post will be asking for pictures - they're on the way.  I was able to assemble two lights and have a few photos, but my time has been pretty short lately and I still need to get some better ones. God willing, I'll have some photos for you to take a look at tomorrow, no longer of just a shell, but of a completed torch with light coming out the front end.

This week some new boards are getting built up and I'll be sending a couple of units out to some individuals to test and give me their opinion on the light's performance. This week I will be ordering most, if not all of the remaining parts for the run - lenses, O-Rings, board components, etc. Production will begin within the coming weeks, and I expect that most of you will be getting a light to establish every day pocket residency soon.

There are a few other things that are new that I'll post of soon, including more details of a few brief 'tests' (Read: Playing around ) that I've done since it was built, but this project merits a new thread recapping on the progress thus far, and the plans for what's to come. With the pictures come will come the new thread and news, probably tomorrow evening some time, if not Tuesday.

As always, take care folks.

-Enrique


----------



## pcmike (Oct 17, 2005)

I just pulled out a ruler and finally got a good idea what 2.2" looks like. That's amazing. 60 lumens out of something so small and for 1.5hrs. I really can't wait to get my hands out one of these. When you have some free time and feel the lights you have in hand warrant it, can you please take some real world beam shots (e.g. up a flight of stairs or shining on a tree from about 10ft) and possibly a lux measurement at 1M? I'm really looking hard at purchasing this light as an EDC and just want to size it up with some other lights I've seen on the boards (such as an HDS). I'm pretty amazed from what I know thus far, very awesome work!


----------



## PaulW (Oct 17, 2005)

I only recently came across this thread. This is a magnificent light, and I'd love to have one. 

According to Post # 149, those of us who are showing up late will in the future have a chance at production-run lights. I'm hoping to get in on this, that is, unless someone already on the list is foolish enough to sell his place. 

Anyone . . . ?

Paul


----------



## Cadster (Oct 17, 2005)

I figured someone would eventually design a quality light around the Cree Xlamp, but this far exceeds my expectations.
Forgive me if this question is premature, but do you know what payment options will be available on the production units once your order site is up and running? I just want to be ready!
Thanks


----------



## xochi (Oct 17, 2005)

How about throwin a quarter into one of the photos? You know, to give us an idea of how George Washington might look if he had one....


----------



## bombelman (Oct 17, 2005)

xochi said:


> How about throwin a quarter into one of the photos? You know, to give us an idea of how George Washington might look if he had one....



Since quarters are not that widely available for averyone outside of the USA, a ruler or cr2 next to the quarter will also do.


----------



## cave dave (Oct 17, 2005)

Really a picture next to an AA battery is best. Everybody has one of those!

Also how does the two stage work? Twist to dim then more for bright? Of and on again? I can't believe people are pulling out cash without asking the technical questions. Or maybe I missed that part.


----------



## Endeavour (Oct 17, 2005)

Xochi: Done, and I even threw in a dime too!  Also a CR123 and CR2 are in some of the photos as well.

Cave Dave: Yep, off-low-high-low-off, all done by twisting. I think that detail has been mentioned, since it is rather pertinent, but it's possible I missed it, and if I did, my apologies! If the information isn't in the first post it's likely scattered about the thread - I'll do my best to consolidate everything again into the new one so all the details are covered better.

Cadster: We'll cross that bridge when we get there, but I'll do what I can within reason to be accomodating to peoples needs payment wise.

PaulW and pcmike: Thanks for the kind words.  

I've taken a number of photos, but need to resize them and retype the thread (new stuff has happened since I had written the other one mentioned), so that'll be set tomorrow evening.

Every light will come with a CR2 battery so you can fire up the torch as soon as it arrives - however, would anyone be interested in me making available larger packs of CR2 cells available as well? Say at $1.25 per cell or $20 for a pack for 20 batteries?

-Enrique


----------



## pcmike (Oct 17, 2005)

$20 for a pack of 20 CR2s would be a good value. So that's what $165 + shipping? Seems reasonable I suppose.

What is the throw like on this light? What would you estimate the maximum useable distance to be?

Also, by any chance do you have a timetable detailing when these lights may be available for popular consumption (for those NOT on the preorder list)? I'm curious because there are a few new lights coming out in the coming weeks and I just want to plan accordingly! Thanks again for the great light!

Also, to confirm the light will put out roughly 60 lumens on high for 1.5hrs and roughly 5 lumens on low for 25+ hours? I'd really be interested in seeing throw, oh so interested. That's how I'm judging which light I want to splurge on by. I'm all about the useable throw.  Thanks again Enrique for answering all the questions.


----------



## Billson (Oct 17, 2005)

Enrique,

I'd be interested in the $20 pack of 20 batteries. Would save me the hassle of buying it separately due my location. Have a couple of question if you don't mind.

1. What brand are you planning on selling?
2. Being on the prepay list, would it be possible to add to my order without screwing up your records?

Thanks.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Oct 17, 2005)

I can't wait for these to be available for the rest of us !  
I would definetely be interested in 20 CR2s for $20


----------



## xochi (Oct 17, 2005)

My budgets tight right now but I'd be interested in 20 batts for that price, I just hope you'd be making a little money on'em since I'm sure that would add to sorting and shipping and accounting headaches. I can't wait to see the photos.

Hey PCMike, the characteristics of the Xlamp have been discussed a bit , those being primarily excellent area/flood lighting characteristics. The Ion further enhances the flood characteristic by using a conical rather than parabolic reflector, you will likely be more impressed by how this little guy will light up a room than you will how well it blinds an opossum at the top of a tree.

Granted, I've never really seen it so I'm really talkin out my butt. Then again my butt did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night....


----------



## cue003 (Oct 17, 2005)

I would take a 20 pack of batteries as well. I am already part of the pre-order group and would add to my order if I could for the batteries.

Curtis


----------



## pcmike (Oct 17, 2005)

Fair enough xochi, I'm just looking for an EDC that I can use while hiking or working on a switch in a datacenter if you know what I mean.


----------



## moeman (Oct 17, 2005)

Enrique,
i sent an email reguarding my shipping address, but have not heard back...
i am having to move rather suddenly 
should i re-send?
and i too would be interested in more batteries!(20 for $20)
thanks,
chris


----------



## shannow (Oct 18, 2005)

Im in for a pack of 20 batteries as well, cheers


----------



## diggdug13 (Oct 18, 2005)

Enrique,
I'd be interested in the 20 for 20 cr2 with my light please.

Doug


----------



## bmstrong (Oct 18, 2005)

>>Say at $1.25 per cell or $20 for a pack for 20 batteries?

Interested. I'd have to get a CR2 as well, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Wong (Oct 18, 2005)

I am keen for the 20pcs CR2 but I have few question >>

Will this CR2 shipp together with the light ? 

I am international buyer , do I need to add shipping for the battery order ? If yes , what is the cost ?

Thanks and regards
Wong


----------



## jdriller (Oct 18, 2005)

I like batteries.


----------



## teststrips (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd also like some batteries, could I get them along with my pre-order?


----------



## pokkuhlag (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm in for some CR2's . Those sure are expensive here in Europe, 5.5-8 euro a piece  .


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd be in for some batteries, but you might wanna make sure you won't get into trouble by shipping lithium thingies in airplanes first ... 
bernie


----------



## Endeavour (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey Folks,

It's rather late and I need to get some sleep - I plan to make some edits to the main post tomorrow to add things I realized already that I forgot. Please continue discussion here:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1128047#post1128047

Thanks! 

-Enrique


----------

